# DW Yes or No ? TVR



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

source TVR Cerbera Owners & Enthusiasts


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have to say no as I very nearly brought one years ago ( but build quality was awful and subsequently said no)


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the sound.

But...... No thanks.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

is no even an option?!!

Hell yes, a true British legend!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

always find they sound brill, but don't fancy one so no


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

100% no:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the sound, like the shape, always wanted one so for me it's a Yes


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Always hated tvrs


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If it was fixed for free everytime it brokedown then yes..


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

my friend had one, the wipers went on when you switched the lights on - it was plagued with electrical faults.

looked and sounded superb though - even though I know they aren't the best build quality I would say yes.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

No thank you


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Defo yes not that colour though


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

great sounding cars but no :lol:


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

looks nice as long as you don't get too close, but knowing its main fuel for getting from a to b is hope rather than petrol would put me off


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nooooooo


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Live behind the test route for potential customers, that sound so yes.


John Tht.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes please but not that color, the electrical problems are not a major issue very easy to solve with billy basic know how, not like these stupid module controlled canbus everything problems you get these days.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

No from me on this one.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

no for me


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

YES! :argie:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Its a big YES from me also faults and all!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Yes for the noise and the marque but a big no for the build quality


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

yes to the sound no to every other aspect!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Crap reliability, crap build quality, but OH YES love em


----------



## Path-Finder (Jan 31, 2016)

Love the style and the sound of these so it's a yes from me but in a different colour


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

In blue, hell yeah. But not as my only car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope for me


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

SBM said:


> yes to the sound no to every other aspect!


Same for me


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

No thanks; I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Definitely yes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soft spot for TVRs... bit bonkers!


----------



## Simeyb (Oct 15, 2010)

I've seen on being pushed and more disturbingly, one on the hard shoulder in flames recently - if you have lots of £50 notes that you're happy to burn in servicing and repairs, go for it!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nearly took the plunge when I was in the UK. Would love to buy one now but prices over here are a bit stupid. You're looking for at least 25k pounds for a Chim. There is a very nice Griff at the moment though for just under 30k.


----------



## Disco1BFG (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks, but no thanks I'm afraid - not practical out here, and too unreliable - there ain't no buses here for when it breaks down!!


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Without a doubt...definate yes


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are some.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=873

John Tht.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread reminds me of a mate's 1960's Lotus Elan from more years ago than I care to think about.

Whenever he was going out, if it started he would forgive it anything. I only saw it once in 3 years :lol: I saw his mk2 Escort the rest of the time. 

As for TVR's love 'em but would I own one - no.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

TVR - Yes. who cares about practicality and reliability. its fast and sexy, what a British sports car should be


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Defo yes to TVR
you know all these comments re tvr electrical problems
I had a brand new audi tt when they first came out, forgot how many times i had complete brake failure, so many problems that ended in a blown up engine at 62000 miles, what a bag of [email protected]$* and thats a mass produced car instead of a hand built one and we all know the perceived audi quality.
the radio had to stay on if i wanted the speedo to work?


----------

